# What's Your Favorite ETHNIC FOOD



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mine is Italian first. Then comes Thai, Next Japanese including Sushi. Through the years I've been getting more and more into REAL Mexican grub. There are a couple of Ethiopian restaurants around that I'm going to try next.

Notice Costa Rican food ain't on the list. It SUCKS and my old lady knows how I feel. I always tease her by saying there isn't a damn Costa Rican restaurant outside of Costa Rica. The food is unoriginal and bland. Their most famous dish is Arroz con Pollo (rice and chicken) YUK!#-o](*,)

Now COCO LOCOS is a different story. The BOOZE down there is great. LOL


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Without a question mine is Thai food.


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Thai food! Sad fact, not to many Thai restaurants over here but I am willing to make a long drive for decent Thai food. 

Second favorite is Suriname food. Roti!


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

I love it all... well... almost. Food in the Great Britain and Ireland sucks. Those people can't come up with a decent recipe to save their lives. And I'm not picky, I've even ordered cheval tartare knowing what it was.


----------



## Jennifer Thornton (Dec 12, 2010)

Mexican food here. Authentic no tex mex! Also Cajun food...mmmm.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I'd have to go Italian, followed by sushi, although good french food is pretty good too....if you have great wine with it. Everyday Italian is always good.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Tex-Mex..followed in this order Texas BBQ, Cajun...never had Thai food before...lot's of people seem to like it so if I can find something in my part of the ******* south I'll have to check it out..


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Tex-Mex..followed in this order Texas BBQ, Cajun...never had Thai food before...lot's of people seem to like it so if I can find something in my part of the ******* south I'll have to check it out..


The first time I had Thai food was in 1967 on Marine R&R from Vietnam to Bangkok. I've been hooked ever since. 

Here in the States they usually ask how much "HEAT" you want on a 1 to 5 scale. Watch out!#-o:-D


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Keith Jenkins said:


> Tex-Mex..followed in this order Texas BBQ, Cajun...never had Thai food before...lot's of people seem to like it so if I can find something in my part of the ******* south I'll have to check it out..


Beware of the "Green" Curry, it is amazing, you will love it.... after you stopped crying :lol:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Beware of the "Green" Curry, it is amazing, you will love it.... after you stopped crying :lol:


Been there, done that! Not just crying!! Lots of snot coming out of the nose! GREAT stuff! Also on fire when it comes out the other end!#-o:-D


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Been there, done that! Not just crying!! Lots of snot coming out of the nose! GREAT stuff! Also on fire when it comes out the other end!#-o:-D


Its better then chicken soup when you have a headcold or sinus infection :mrgreen:

It is lovely tho...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thai then Indian. We have some great Thai resturants here.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Persian food is my favorite.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

jim stevens said:


> i'd have to go italian, followed by sushi ....


+1 for me! =P~


----------



## catherine hardigan (Oct 12, 2009)

susan tuck said:


> Persian food is my favorite.


Oooh, me too. I love the way they use citrus and flowers in their food.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

I like fresh Kujira, Sakura and Sashimi.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Faisal Khan said:


> I like fresh Kujira, Sakura and Sashimi.



I like sashimi. What are kujira and sakura?


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> I like sashimi. What are kujira and sakura?


Raw whale and horse meat.


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Lao food (also found in NE Thailand, paak Issan),

e.g. sticky rice, laap (meat salad), gai ping (fire-roasted chicken, aka gai yang in Thailand), tam makkhong (spicy papaya salad, aka som tam in Thailand). Thinking about it brings memories of old friends.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Has anyone here ever tried Hákarl?

http://www.meemalee.com/2010/12/hakarl-rotten-shark-worst-thing-i-have.html


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

We're spoiled for choice here. I could eat Vietnamese every day, followed by a three-way tie between Thai, Korean BBQ, and Japanese. Indian is good too, especially recipes from Kashmir using dried fruit and nuts, but Thai curry is better.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Been there, done that! Not just crying!! Lots of snot coming out of the nose! GREAT stuff! Also on fire when it comes out the other end!#-o:-D


If you like heat, you should look for Chinese Szechuan! My hubby and I went to an authentic restaurant; we were the only white folks in the room and the menus had no english. We had a pretty good idea of what we were getting into, but even milder stuff had me feeling like the mucous had been burned out of my throat all the way down. If you could imagine the results of mouthwash poured down your airway, you're in the ballpark. Fabulous flavours though. The chef was so impressed we survived that he came out to meet us and brought free desert. :mrgreen:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I like most of the oriental foods anything you eat with chopsticks. In no particular order Thai Green Curry, Vietnamese Pho, any Sushi, Chinese Szechuan style. Also Portuguese BBQ Chicken with Peri Peri OMG is that good! Indian, Jamaican Jerk anything with a kick to it. There is a so many good things out there. Being in Canada is is a pretty heavy melting pot so we get all the cool foods.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Portuguese BBQ Chicken with Peri Peri OMG is that good!


Cooked for you at a rustic beach eatery favoured by the locals in sunny Portugal. Had it every Monday lunch for months ha ha, takes me back. Has to be up there for sure.

Good Indian food,, French country cooking, Oriental food, Mexican food, food with lots of flavour.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Cooked for you at a rustic beach eatery favoured by the locals in sunny Portugal. Had it every Monday lunch for months ha ha, takes me back. Has to be up there for sure.


Especially when they split the bird down the chest spread the whole bird and do it slowly over charcoal. We have a ethnic Portuguese resto here that does that. I've been experimenting with this myself as I have another place that has all the ethnic chile rubs and sauces here in town too. I go in there and I am like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

So whats everyones worst foods? Mexican doesnt do much for me nor does Vietnamese.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> So whats everyones worst foods? Mexican doesnt do much for me nor does Vietnamese.


I'm not enthused by German food.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

Getting into Korean food, as I've been in Korea about a month now. I'm really enjoying Bulgogi, Bibimbap, Kimchi, and all the street meat available on sticks. They make some wonderful spicy sausage!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Pho! Not only is it in my DNA to love this food, it's also delicious!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> So whats everyones worst foods? Mexican doesnt do much for me nor does Vietnamese.


Japanese... taste is too delicate.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> So whats everyones worst foods?





maggie fraser said:


> Japanese... taste is too delicate.



Haggis. 

Now let's see ..... where is haggis from ......


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> So whats everyones worst foods? Mexican doesnt do much for me nor does Vietnamese.


British Isles .. to bland and boring. Though Deep fried pickles are pretty damn good! Don't know if it is a British Isles thing though.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> British Isles .. to bland and boring. Though Deep fried pickles are pretty damn good! Don't know if it is a British Isles thing though.


now see, I really like good pub grub, but I've never had fried pickles! :lol:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> Has anyone here ever tried Hákarl?
> 
> http://www.meemalee.com/2010/12/hakarl-rotten-shark-worst-thing-i-have.html


A few pages ago I asked if anyone had ever tried this, but no one responded. I would imagine rotten shark would be about the most awful and disgusting thing to eat.


----------



## Leah Hein (Mar 19, 2013)

Geoff Empey said:


> British Isles .. to bland and boring. Though Deep fried pickles are pretty damn good! Don't know if it is a British Isles thing though.


Took the words right out of my mouth. I'm getting too old to put up with bland/mushy/dry/boring etc.


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

My faves are Hong Kong style chinese, there is 1 good chinese place in Tampa. "Yummy House" the rest suck. We have some really great Mexican and Tex Mex, from really cheap to kinda pricey. Cuban food here ROCKS! I love Italian and the best place is a little hole in the wall joint about 30 minutes away. The owner is from italy and his cooks are imported too. Nice prices, great service and love their dishes.
So far i haven't had Thai that impressed me, it's good but not great. Putro Rican food is too greasy, Columbian is OK, but nothing impressive yet.
Still one of my faves is southern BBQ, we have some street grillers and smoakers that rock and the sides are usually not canned. Smoked beef briskit is one of my faves!


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Beware of the "Green" Curry, it is amazing, you will love it.... after you stopped crying :lol:


Green curry is the BEst. I eat it for breakfast 3 Times a week


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Geoff Empey said:


> I like most of the oriental foods anything you eat with chopsticks. In no particular order Thai Green Curry, Vietnamese Pho, any Sushi, Chinese Szechuan style. Also Portuguese BBQ Chicken with Peri Peri OMG is that good! Indian, Jamaican Jerk anything with a kick to it. There is a so many good things out there. Being in Canada is is a pretty heavy melting pot so we get all the cool foods.


I once had so much peri peri sauce I vommited, the more spicy the food the better


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Nobody likes Turkish food? It's pretty good


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

I know a lot of people love it but sushi to me is still just bait.

I know that Andrew Zimmern from the show Bizarre Foods has eaten shit that would require someone with a large caliber automatic pointed to my head to make me eat it...even then there have been a couple things he ate that I'd take a chance and pray for a misfire.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Haggis.
> 
> Now let's see ..... where is haggis from ......
> 
> ...


I didn't mean just sushi if that's what you meant ;-) :lol:

And the thing with Haggis is, it really does need to be very freshly caught and cured, so unless you've had authentic Haggis born and bred in Scotland,,,, I doubt you've had the real McCoy ;-)


----------



## Karen M Wood (Jun 23, 2012)

Sushi is bait! Yuck yuck yuck! So not for me  I don't even eat shellfish because i view i as bait also. I'd rather just go fishing.
One of my favorite foods is fresh corn mesa tortillas with butter or refried beans. That is what's for breakfast!
Haggis is Scottish dare food isn't it?


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I didn't mean just sushi if that's what you meant ;-) :lol:
> 
> And the thing with Haggis is, it really does need to be very freshly caught and cured, so unless you've had authentic Haggis born and bred in Scotland,,,, I doubt you've had the real McCoy ;-)


 
Authentic Scottish haggis has been banned in the United States since 1971, when the US Department of Agriculture (USDA) first took a dim view of one of its key ingredients - sheep's lung.
While millions of people around the world will enjoy, or endure, a Burns Night helping on 25 January, those in the US who want to celebrate Scotland's national bard in the traditional manner are compelled to improvise.

_Some choose to stage offal-free Burns suppers, and for most people not raised in Scotland, the absence of the dish - comprising sheep's "pluck" (heart, liver and lungs) minced with onion, oatmeal, suet and spices, all soaked in stock and then boiled in either a sausage casing or a sheep's stomach - might be no great hardship._

Taken from here....http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-21128089


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> Authentic Scottish haggis has been banned in the United States since 1971, when the US Department of Agriculture (USDA) first took a dim view of one of its key ingredients - sheep's lung.
> While millions of people around the world will enjoy, or endure, a Burns Night helping on 25 January, those in the US who want to celebrate Scotland's national bard in the traditional manner are compelled to improvise.
> 
> _Some choose to stage offal-free Burns suppers, and for most people not raised in Scotland, the absence of the dish - comprising sheep's "pluck" (heart, liver and lungs) minced with onion, oatmeal, suet and spices, all soaked in stock and then boiled in either a sausage casing or a sheep's stomach - might be no great hardship._
> ...


I just can't wait to try some someday, NOT#-o:grin:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Karen M Wood said:


> Sushi is bait! Yuck yuck yuck! So not for me  I don't even eat shellfish because i view i as bait also. I'd rather just go fishing.
> One of my favorite foods is fresh corn mesa tortillas with butter or refried beans. That is what's for breakfast!
> Haggis is Scottish dare food isn't it?


I forgot about corn tortillas. That's about the only thing I like in Costa Rica. We grind our own corn meal in our store down there to make fresh tortillas everyday. 

I love them hot out of our wood fired clay oven with melted butter. YUM


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Anyone here tried ARMADILLO? I had that once. 

It Don't Taste Like Chicken Neither!](*,):-D


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

I always have Mexican..especially at in-laws, they don't like getting out of comfort zone.

I love spicy foods...if it is spicy hell I will try it... I am a sucker for BBQ, Southern,Asian, Hawaiian love things that are slow cooked..

My neighbor makes a Moroccan Chicken that is to die for...cooks it in a Tagine. 

That is the beauty about food...no matter what ethnic it is they will bring back memories.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Anyone here tried ARMADILLO? I had that once.
> 
> It Don't Taste Like Chicken Neither!](*,):-D



I've eaten just about most all wild game except possum. I think I would add Armadillo (possum on a half shell) to that list. They are becoming more common in Southern Missouri and moving north fast. 
Are you aware that armadillos can be carriers for leprosy?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> I've eaten just about most all wild game except possum. I think I would add Armadillo (possum on a half shell) to that list. They are becoming more common in Southern Missouri and moving north fast.
> Are you aware that armadillos can be carriers for leprosy?


Maybe that's why I've been so itchy all winter.:grin:


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

Bob Scott said:


> I've eaten just about most all wild game except possum. I think I would add Armadillo (possum on a half shell) to that list. They are becoming more common in Southern Missouri and moving north fast.
> Are you aware that armadillos can be carriers for leprosy?


I've had possum and don't recommend it. I've also had turtle, beaver, and muskrat, as well as loin from mountain lion, all of which is good. Possum, raccoon, and bear all fits in the same greasy class IMO. I'm out.


----------



## Keith Jenkins (Jun 6, 2007)

Alligator and rattlesnake don't taste like chicken either...at least like chickens from this planet. 

Armadillos...armored possums.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

jim stevens said:


> I've had possum and don't recommend it. I've also had turtle, beaver, and muskrat, as well as loin from mountain lion, all of which is good. Possum, raccoon, and bear all fits in the same greasy class IMO. I'm out.



I've had bear and raccoon. Actually the raccoon is in my top three likes for wild game. I guess it's about how its killed and how it's done. I like them baked with taters, carrots, onions, etc like a nice roast. 
I've also eaten ground hog a number of times, cooked in different ways. These were all one shot kills and the ones under 10 - 12 lbs were nicely done. The bigger ones, not so much and the one I stewed in a crock pot after spending a couple of hours digging to it and my terrier was BAD. All that timer undergrouond being bayed by a dog and I should have known the adrenaline in that thing was going to be off the charts. Haven't had any since. YUCK!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bear salami is pretty good. A buddy of mine in Idaho used to give me some all the time.


----------

